# AndroHard and shred stack(sponsored)



## Chad_Frazier (Aug 18, 2017)

So I was lucky enough to get the opportunity to give the muscleGelz androhard and androshred stack a go. I'm basically just looking to tighten and harden up a bit. 
This week I just started John Meadows Creeping death program. It's definitely beautiful torture. I'll be doing that I believe for the next 16 weeks I believe it is. My diet is a very clean 6 meals a day with a protein shake post. I'll post the exact breakdown in the next few days.
I'll also be running test on top of the stack @ 900mg a week. In the process of offseason for Heavyweights next year. Sitting at 236 at 6ft at the moment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Aug 20, 2017)

Just hammered out a brutal leg day. I got up this morning had breakfast then ran and trained a client. After that ran to powerhouse to do legs. Preworkout I had 4 pumps of each AndroHard/shred , scoop of pre and carboslin from gymntonic and 40mcg of i.m.l research igf1 lr3.
Started with 3 warm up sets of lying leg curls. First working set was 210.
LYING LEG CURLS
210x 10 rest 20 seconds then go to failure.Rest 20 seconds failure. Did this 6 times Straight.
SQUATS
6 Sets of 6 with 3 second descent @295
LEG PRESS
14 plates total for 30 reps
16 total for 25
10 plates for 53
DB STIFF LEG DEADS
3 sets of 10 with a long stretch.
Then did 8 sets of abs and was done. Amazing pump today. Actually got a bit queezy from the final leg press set. 


http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Aug 24, 2017)

Yesterday I smashed out heavy back
Tbar rows 5x8 with 6 plates. Last set was drop all til failure. 6,5,4,3,2

Seated vgrip rows sitting on DB 5x8

Meadows rows 5x8 first 3 I had 4 plates and fell short of 8 reps so last two I backed it down to 3 not to sacrifice form

Deads supersetted with rack pulls
4x12 of ea. Deads 385 and racks 405.
Was completely smoked and finished with weighted hypers. I attempted cardio bit lower back pump was just too bad to do it. Called it a night.
Did chest today I'll post up tomorrow.
 End of week I'll do mini review of anything I'm noticing on the hard and shred stack. So far so good!

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Aug 24, 2017)

Working on those Frank McGrath forearms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 24, 2017)

Right on bro.  I'm in.  Looking solid amd thick as usual chad.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Aug 24, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Right on bro.  I'm in.  Looking solid amd thick as usual chad.


Ty trip, how you been Brother?

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry guys got booted off Tapatalk and had to wait almost a week for new password

http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Sep 3, 2017)

To get back on track here after this road block. I had accidentally broke my phone. So it was two days til my new one came in. When I transferred out all my apps etc. I was booted from all the forums. I had been signed in with auto password save. I kept hitting to send new and it took like 5 days for it to get sent. Overall though so far. I've been keeping a very clean diet with 7 meals a day and post shake and casein before bed. Doing cardio 5x week at 30 minutes after workouts. Haven't changed anything while running this at all.
So far things I've noticed. Around 2 weeks in. I dropped 3 lbs and am definitely tighter and harder. Haven't noticed much difference in vascularity. Then again I'm not super lean either. I've noticed an increase in mild aggression usually hr or so after applying the androhard. When I really like about the androshred is you don't get that typical thermo stim feeling from it. Totally different in that aspect. Also been sweating alot more even when I sleep. No crazy dreams or anything either. No additional acne from it or oily skin yet either. Libido has been mildly higher than normal but nothing super crazy.






http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Sep 17, 2017)

Got off track with logging here. Very sorry about that. Been working 3 jobs and it's been hard. Back down to 2 for awhile. So far guys I've dropped 5 lbs with keeping same diet that I was gaining weight on. Definitely noticeable difference in hardness and being tighter. Doing 4 pumps of each twice a day. Morning and pre workout.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Oct 5, 2017)

I have about a week left I think. My best guestimate looking in the bottles. As of now I'm sitting at 8 lbs lighter and tbh last 9 days haven't kept a completely clean diet. I'm honestly very impressed with the products together. It's hard for me to say exactly which is the better for what because I've taken them together the whole run. As of yesterday on a 5786 calorie daily diet. Training 5 days a week and 4 to 5 days a week cardio for 20 to thirty minutes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.ironmagresearch.com http://www.ironmaglabs.com code: Chad 15 for 15% off


----------

